

Did the NSA secretly make a major math breakthrough? - z0a
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/nsa-rsa-encryption-crack-prime-numbers/

======
Piskvorrr
Probably not - think DigiNotar on a global scale. Now which of the tens of CAs
trusted by your browser are cooperating with NSA? That's the actual question,
IMNSHO.

